# Nikon Cool Pix 7600?



## wayneis (Dec 11, 2005)

Does anyone have any experence with the Nikon Cool Pix 7600?  I have a chance to buy a brand new one for $326.00 and am leaning toward it.  I've had a Nikon Cool Pix 880 for several years and have had great luck with it, in fact this is the camera that I've been using all along for all of my pen photographs.  The 880 still works fine but at 3.1 mega pixal I'd like to move up a little.  I only wish that Nikon made a 6 or 7 pixal camera that would use all of the lenses that I've bought for the 880.

On another note, if I do end up purchasing a new camera I may end up selling off the 880 and all of the goodies that I have that go with it.  I have three Tele. scope lenses, one wide angle lense, one fish eye lense, two sets of filters, corded remote control, LCD light ring, extra rechargeable batteries and a bunch of CF cards.  At this time I don't know what I would ask for everything but as always I would give the person a good deal. 

Wayne


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry, I thought they used their standard lens mount on any of their cameras that had an interchangeable lens.  I didn't realize they were using different mounts on the same brand.  That used to bug me on the old mechanical SLR systems when almost every brand had a different lens mount.  Very few brands standardized their mounts so changing brands usually meant throwing away or selling off a whole set of lenses each time, too!  Now they are doing that within the same brand?[!][V][]


----------



## wayneis (Dec 11, 2005)

Bob the 880 is almost ten years old, how long should they keep the same mount, I'm glad that they have made some improvements and upgrades.  For several years when Nikon came out with new models they worked with the lenses I had but to think that something shouldn't change for eight or ten years isn't reasonable in my opinion.

Wayne


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 11, 2005)

Wayne all the Nikon digitals can be used with the older Nikon lenses... to be sure I called Nikon Customer Service
Nikon has not changed it's lens mounting system since it developed the F mount lenses on the old Nikon F manual camera.. 
I can use the lenses from my F3HP and my 8008 on any of the new Nikon digitals.  That is the reason I am saving for a D50 or D 70


----------



## wayneis (Dec 11, 2005)

Tom are you sure that applies to the Cool Pix models?  The reason I ask is because I've look at these for about a year now and I do know that there are some of the newer model CP that will take my lenses but they have also come out with new lenses for some of the newer CP models.  The lense for the CP screw into an mount that screws onto the camera front, on these you do not take one lense off and put another one on.  They use an adaptor ring, maybe there is an adaptor ring that will allow me to use my old lense with the new CP.

Wayne


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't know about the Coolpix system... only the SLR versions of the digitals.. 
Give Nikon a call they will help you out..


----------



## Deere41h (Dec 17, 2005)

Wayne check out the reviews on this site.  They are not good.

http://tinyurl.com/78cnn

Don't know if you have looked at any of the other reviews.


----------

